# Smoke/CO detectors



## fiddler (May 3, 2012)

I seem to recall the NEC addressing locations of smoke and co detectors, but can't seem to find it can someone point me in the right direction? I know the IRC address it and I know where taht article is. But I seem to remember the NEC having a different take on it.

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (May 3, 2012)

NFPA 72: National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code, not in the NEC


----------



## jwelectric (May 3, 2012)

It was removed from the NEC

We now only use the instructions included with the detector.

NFPA 72 is for a different animal


----------



## cda (May 3, 2012)

NFPA 72 does kind of cover single station smoke alarms in residental


----------



## fiddler (May 3, 2012)

My memory is telling me (reliable as that may be) that somewhere I read CO detectors are required in the vicinity of the fuel burning appliance, I thoughy I had read that in the NEC but can not find it.


----------



## Dennis (May 3, 2012)

Here is what NC uses



> NC Department of InsuranceOffice of the State Fire Marshal - Engineering Division
> 
> 1202 Mail Service Center, Raleigh, NC 27699-1202 919-661-5880
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis (May 3, 2012)

It is nit in the NEC as stated earlier


----------



## raider1 (May 3, 2012)

Smoke alarms and CO detectors are regulated by the building codes. The IRC requires smoke alarms to be installed in each sleeping room and outside each separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of the bedrooms and at least one on each habitable level of a home.

CO detectors are required outside of each separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of the bedrooms in dwelling units within which fuel-fired appliances are installed or dwelling units that have attached garages.

Chris


----------



## LARMGUY (May 3, 2012)

Please remember, CO detectors have a shelf life.


----------



## raider1 (May 4, 2012)

LARMGUY said:
			
		

> Please remember, CO detectors have a shelf life.


So do Smoke Alarms.

Chris


----------



## permitguy (May 4, 2012)

> . . .at least one on each habitable level of a home.


. . . and basements (regardless of habitability).  Crawl spaces and uninhabitable attics are exempt, but not basements.


----------



## David Henderson (May 4, 2012)

CO detectors every level also.


----------



## Dennis (May 4, 2012)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> CO detectors every level also.[/QUOT_E]  I thought only if there is a bedroom on every level._


----------



## raider1 (May 4, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> David Henderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> > CO detectors every level also.[/QUOT_E]  I thought only if there is a bedroom on every level._


From the IRC you are correct.

Many areas have modified this requirement. In Utah our amendment requires a CO detector on each habitable level and in a basement only used for storage.

Chris


----------



## GBrackins (May 4, 2012)

2009 IRC, Section 315.1 requires "carbon monoxide alarms outside of each each separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of the bedrooms in dwelling units within which fuel-fired appliances are installed and in dwelling units that have attached garages."

My state modified through amendment to require a CO on each and every floor, including basement.


----------



## peach (May 6, 2012)

I believe CO detectors are required in the 2009 IRC.

The IRC diverts location to NFPA 72.


----------

